# [solved]Can get IP, but not reach anything, after sleep mode

## Letharion

I have an irritating problem with my home network.

When I start up my laptop, it connects to the AP as it should. I get an IP, and I go about my business.

Whenever the computer goes to sleep mode, something goes wrong.

Obviously the WiFi connection get's broken, but I would expect it to just pick things up where it left of and continue, but no.

After sleep mode, NM recognizes the AP, reconnects, acquires an IP, and that's all that works.

I can't reach anything at all. I can't even ping the AP, that so generously just provided me an IP.

I can however dis-connect from the AP, connect again, and get an IP again.

```
$ route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan1

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan1

$ traceroute6 google.com

traceroute: unknown host google.com

$ cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by NetworkManager

nameserver 192.168.0.1

$ ping 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---

40 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 39000ms
```

Restarting the system doesn't help. Re-connecting to the AP doesn't help. Waiting for a couple of hours does help.Last edited by Letharion on Mon Nov 14, 2011 8:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## avx

Does it work, if you properly disconnect and unload the driver before putting the machine to sleep? Tried with a static IP?

What machine/driver are we talking about?

----------

## rgawenda

Is there any difference in /etc/resolv.conf before/after sleep/wakeup?

----------

## krinn

for me i see your loopback device isn't in your route list. Please check net.lo (localhost) status

----------

## Letharion

Thank you for the great suggestions. I will compile "out" the driver as a module, and will report back next time it happens.

----------

## Letharion

I replaced the default DIR-615 firmware with DD-WRT, and I have yet to reproduce the problem again. Not sure if I'm just lucky, or that helped. Calling fixed, atleast for now  :Smile:  Thanks for the help  :Smile: 

----------

